# Free arabian stallion and morgan mare



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Folks, I'm making a plea here. I can't keep my horses. We are trying to downsize some of the bigger animals on the farm due to the feed costs and such. I love these 2 very much, but I love them enough to give them away. I don't want money for them. I just want someone t come and get them and give them a great home. They do need work because after I got them I hurt my back and my husband is 75 and cannot even begin to work with horses.

This is Pashur, Qwerty and Majestiq. I need to find a home for him and for my chestnut morgan mare, Blaze. They are gorgeous but they are 5 years old and not broke. They are very in your pocket horses, and I know if someone could just take them and work with them they would make exceptional trail horses, especially Blaze. I don't have great pictures of them cause I am no photographer.

I have tried to sell them and I have tried giving them away and now I'm looking to the homesteaders to take them or to point me in the direction of someone that would. This winter is going to be rough on us to be able to keep our pigs and goats, and everything else is going away on our farm.

Please folks, help me with this..... immediately.

Valroie:help:


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish I was closer and had time for another project ,The problem is they are untrained 5 year old pasture pets and to be able to train them and bring up their muscle mass and endurance will take a considerable amount of time and money just to end up as trail horses in a time when many have to be selective in worthy livestock for the investment it would take . If I were you I would contact your local 4H or future farmers of America and offer them as youth project horses . If no one here is interested . And keep your head up and stop apologizing , Many folks have to make hard decisions in this economy


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm just sick over this, but my husband is really pushing me to get rid of them this time. I can't fight him any longer. I don't know if the 4-H around here or FFA would take them, we are in extremely small towns and no one has any money to feed with. I have contacted a rescue organization too, kind of waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Have they been breeding ?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I haven't seen anything, but I can't be certain. I thought maybe she was pregnant a few months ago, thinking her due date was June, but nothing came of it. They have been in the same pasture for a very long time now, so I would have thought that if they were we would have had a baby by now. I can't remember, but I think it has been just over a year.

I have contacted a couple of rescue organizations and our local university but I guess now I'm just in a holding pattern. I really would like to get them gone right away. I am just paralyzed here and can't do anything until I get this solved.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Well , Spend as much time with them as you can before their gone , keep your chin up it'll all work out fine ! if all else fails post them in the free section of craigslist they'll be gone in a day Just give whoever takes them all the gear you have because they'll need it .


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have tried putting them on Craig's list for free. No one wants them. This area is horse poor.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

dunroven said:


> I have tried putting them on Craig's list for free. No one wants them. This area is horse poor.


Putting them up for free might actually scare people away from them. I know I'm always a bit suspect of a "free" horse on CL - I wonder, "What's wrong with it that they are so desperate to get rid of it?"

You might have better luck putting a reasonable price on them, like $500 each, or something, and advertising them on something like Equinenow.com or dreamhorse.com.

You can briefly explain that personal financial considerations are forcing you to sell. Include info about their personalities, whether they are up-to-date on shots, teeth, whether they are barefoot or shod, etc. Basically provide as much information and GOOD pictures (or offer to send photos, but I think photos included with an ad always get better results) as possible. 

Also, be prepared that if you offer them for free, they could end up in not the best place...


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I appreciate what you are saying, but I have done all that $500 and here's the reason. They are not going to end up in such a good place if they don't go for free either. My husband will have them put down. I have received responses from a couple of rescue organizations. This stupid no slaughter law has caused an overflow at all of these rescues and most of them are so full they will not take anymore, and they say, but try this one.

I have a response on Craig's list this morning and I'm hoping they will be good owners but right now I have very little choice in this matter.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish I could just lay down and not wake up. This is just making me sick. I did find someone to take them, but I have to take them to them. I just hate to think of driving those horses out of here. It just is killing me.

But they will be gone in 2 weeks. How do you get over doing this?


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I sell animals frequently some go with just a nod others that I have spent time with are harder to see go , but I don't raise pasture pets , I do it because I like the work .


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

That's too bad that you have to haul them to the new owner. But at least that way you can see the place they are going. If it doesn't work out for the Morgan mare, I do know an organization that specializes in placing morgans altho I do know they have done a few other breeds too.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have about 6 people that have contacted me today saying they want the horses (contacted by email, what's my phone number) and I send the phone number and no answers back, so who knows. But in the next several days, we will get the horses to a very nice place in Marshalltown, Iowa. She has trained, and adopted out 4 horses this past week and has openings, so she will take them if no one else wants them, and she might even be willing to come and get them. So again, we'll see what happens.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

If this falls through, I can post your plea on an online forum for Arabian horses that has a good track record of helping horses and people like your situation. The first thing people will ask is whether the horses come with their registration papers? And what are their registered names, so people can look up their pedigrees?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, my horses have a new home. Fortunately with a man who has lots of acres for them to run on and they will be trained and given jobs on his farm. Unfortunately, because I will no longer have them around.

Fortunately for my husband because he is glad to see them go and no longer be a burden on our finanes. Unfortunately because my heart is breaking into pieces.

Unfortunately, I have to help load them tonight. Fortunately, I'm going to be able to go and see them at their new home and possibly even, for the first time, get a chance to ride them.

My lovely horses, no longer mine, fortunately and unfortunately.

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

So sorry (((hugs))). But it does sound like you found as good as a deal as possible barring having them yourself. That's great you can still see them and I bet they're having a hayday on ther new pasture. Nothing horses love more than new pasture.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry that you had to give them up. I see some of both Pashur's parents in him, such a beauty. I'm having to struggle myself for hay had it in but had rain for four straight days which brought mud to cover the bottom 3 or 4 inches of the bales and they were on pallets.Living in the mountains can be interesting when what is above wants to be where you are.My Paso stallion is 20 and not ridden for 10 years.I'm facing the same situation as you were.Glad that you found them a home and that you will get to see them and possibly ride in the future(a silver lining?)I pray that as hard as it is for you to give them up that things will improve on the home front.I hope that none of what I wrote comes across wrong because I have a hard time putting into words what I am thinking.God Bless you and yours,qwerty


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry. They are just beautiful. It's great if you can go see them though-that's good news!


----------

